# Breed discussion- Game fowl vs Egg layers/meat producers



## Flaustin1 (Jul 2, 2016)

I raised and showed game fowl for about 8 yrs.  I was always surprised at how witty and cunning they were.  I recently got back into chickens but on the other end of the spectrum.

I purchased layers and meat producers of all ages.  Also one ornamental breed.  Im astounded at how dumb these chickens are.  They forget where their water is daily.  They get themselves into predicaments that I never had issues with when I had gamefowl.  

I sure wish game fowl laid good eggs year round.


----------



## deedly (Jul 16, 2016)

Cross the game fowl with road island reds


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 16, 2016)

That's worth a shot I guess.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Jul 22, 2016)

I say keep the game fowl pure.
They have more personality than the other two.l


----------



## owl (Aug 7, 2016)

I prefer the taste of game fowl eggs to any other


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Well as of now, I don't have gamefowl.  I quit showing them due to obvious reasons so I got rid of them.  The itch for chickens bit me again so I got layers.  Theyre definitely dumb though.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 12, 2016)

Get you a mix of both,  my dad has game foul we just have a few hens from him that the kids brought home from a unwanted hatching.  I think they are too skidish but they weren't handled a lot as young poults more free range, which does work out better.  We've had trouble with my grandmas dog next door getting chickens she can't catch the game hens.

Funny though my Buffs and Barred rocks are not dumb very smart and good hens but they didn't come from a hatchery....I would try and find some pullets that were raised from a hen.

I'll probably have some for sale next year.  My boys are (9 and 7) are going to start doing the egg and chick thing for little side money next year.  Just had a buff hatch out 6 poults.  Little late in the year but she was broody and why not.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Mine were hen raised.


----------

